# Samsung c6300 LED TV Problems!



## labri147 (Aug 25, 2010)

I recently purchased a 40" Sansung un40c6300 LED. I have an external hardrive which I was told I could hook up directly to the TV and play via media mode. But it didn't work. So I was then told to press mute-182-power on my remote. It brought up a screen and I then changed the mode from uc6300 to pc9000. I turned off the TV, and when I tried to turn it back on....nothing! A blank screen! OMG!!! I'm panicking here! Can anyone please tell me how to at least get back to being able to view something.....anything....!!


----------

